# Found this in my pork ribs.  What the heck is it?



## billcalley (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone have any idea what these things are?  Found six of 'em in the meat of my Corky's par-cooked ribs.  (I don't eat much pork ribs, so this is probably really obvious to you guys.) 













wide.jpg



__ billcalley
__ Aug 25, 2015





          













closeup.jpg



__ billcalley
__ Aug 25, 2015






Thanks!!

-Bill


----------



## weev (Aug 25, 2015)

No clue but they don't look very tasty


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2015)

They are the Cartilage that runs thru the meat on the meaty Sternum side of a Full Rack. They are edible but have a chewy, crunchy texture that most Americans are not used to eating. If you usually get St. Louis cut, they are already removed and are not part of Baby Back Ribs...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't trim my spare ribs and often eat the cartilage if it is soft enough.  If too firm I just gnaw the meat off the cartilage and put it with the bones.


----------



## fpmich (Aug 26, 2015)

Repeat after me:

"Glucosamine Chondroitin"  Not in pill form.

Americans do not eat enough cartilage and gristle in our diets.  We'd rather spend thousands of dollars on Lab produced pills called supplements.

If you can't stand the thought of chewing it and swallowing cartilage or gristle, or if it's just too tough, save it and dice small, next time you make meat stock of any kind, toss it into the pot or pressure cooker.  It also helps thickens stock and makes a smoother tasting stock.


----------



## krooz (Aug 26, 2015)

Pretty unappetizing over my morning coffee though! gaaag


----------



## candurin (Aug 26, 2015)

I thought it was a pork flavored gummy worm.


----------



## mummel (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah that just looks wrong LOL.  Have no idea.


----------



## joe black (Aug 26, 2015)

It's been a long time since I've seen these, but I've eaten many of them in years past.  Not bad if they're soft, otherwise just treat them like a small bone and suck the meat off.


----------



## cats49er (Aug 26, 2015)

I think could catch some fish on them thing if I used them like a worm on a jig, what ya think?


----------



## billcalley (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks guys for the answer!!  When I found these worm things (cartilage, but looked like white parasitic worms at the time) in my rack of ribs, I chucked the whole thing in the trash.  Since I had already taken a few bites, I almost chucked what I had already eaten too!  _Way_ too disgusting for me.  (I've never seen this cartilage crap in any restaurant ribs;  maybe I should only eat store-bought Saint Louis cut from now on.)

*Yuck:*













20150223-southern-thai-pork-rib-curry-rib-tips.jpg



__ billcalley
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------

